# Wallenstein WP830 - Opinions PLEASE



## WVBartMan (Feb 25, 2010)

I have been researching a Wallenstein WP830 Wood Processor but so far I can find nothing written/posted about them as far as quality or owners opinion. This is the link http://www.embmfg.com/Forestry/Woodprocessor/WP820830.aspx for those willing to give it a look, watch the video and please share your opinion. 

Thanks for the help and time.


----------



## stihlcountry (Feb 25, 2010)

I own a Wallenstein 520 splitter and a Wallenstein grapple on my Masey 1528. I,ve owned them for a few years and I think they are very well designed. The quality is excellent. Mine came from a dealer in Pa. The 830 your looking at will last many years. :greenchainsaw:


----------



## cassandrasdaddy (Feb 25, 2010)

*looks good*

what are they going for? i've got a conveyor and can get my logs dumped so i can pull right off the stack


----------



## Ductape (Feb 25, 2010)

Hard to say without seeing one in person. Have you got a price one one ?? I like that it is fairly simple...... looks to be designed with more of a home owner in mind, versus production firewood by a firewood seller. Looks to me that a conveyor of some sort is in order...... hard to imagine the splits wanting to push the splits up hill. If it were mine, i'd be looking to add some type of hydraulic saw rather than cut on it with a chainsaw..... but i suppose that could get expensive. I suspect the amount of good reviews it will get will depend heavily on the price of the rig. I had a Wallenstein chipper, and generally i think they make pretty nice stuff.


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Feb 25, 2010)

I think they are new this fall. I got to check one out at a farm show, like all Wallenstein equipment the build quality is excellent, I'm not sure of the pricing but am curious also.


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Feb 26, 2010)

Not sure of the model, but a buddy just picked up a new Wallenstien splitter...worked fabulous on some slippery elm, construction is excellent.


----------



## steveb76 (Feb 26, 2010)

Anyone track down a price on one of these?


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Feb 26, 2010)

steveb76 said:


> Anyone track down a price on one of these?




MSRP $9,842

www.messicks.com

They are in Pa.


----------



## WVBartMan (Feb 26, 2010)

The price <$10k is what interest me since all my operations is solo I thought this might not be a bad price/processor for someone like me. The issue is no customer comments and evaluations to compare. 

I had orginally decided on a Timberwolf TW5 Splitter http://www.timberwolfcorp.com/log_splitters/default.asp?id=10
and then I saw this. Any suggestions?

Thanks for the help/post.


----------



## jimmyrup (Jan 4, 2012)

*Wallenstein WP 830*

I have owned my WP 830 for 7 months now and I love it I have ran about 20 cords through it and it is an exceptionally well built machine that is very strong ( I havent put anything in it that has stopped it yet) the pump is a bit noisy but you get used to it and for most of the wood I split I have to run the pieces thru several times so they are small enough for my customers wives to handle. I bought an old hay bale elevator and did a few mods and that is the only way to go because once the wood is split you dont have to handle it again and it will make a pile 12' or higher. 1 thing I dont like about it is the cross wedge has a lot of play and often it raises when a tough piece of wood goes thru it and it stays in that higher position ( it could really use a hydraulic wedge control) and finally it could also use a pipe rack type table like the TW so all the small crap and dirt can fall thru so it doesnt go up the elevator and onto the pile .I would definitely reccomend this machine . Thumbs Up!


----------



## gulity1 (Jan 4, 2012)

Jimmy sounds great I would like to see some pictures if possiable. I just like to window shop its all I can afford right at the moument Thanks inadvance


----------



## jrider (Jan 4, 2012)

I would think that having to split the bigger stuff more than once would slow it down to the point where it really isn't cost effective. Would like to hear how fast you can process a cord of wood where say about half of it needs to be split more than once.


----------



## genesis5521 (Jan 4, 2012)

gulity1 said:


> Jimmy sounds great I would like to see some pictures if possible. I just like to window shop its all I can afford right at the moment. Thanks in advance



Here's a video on the WP830.
Wallenstein Wood Processor - YouTube

The Hudson Wolverine Model M is basically the same as the WP830 without the conveyor. But it's only around $7300. Here's a video on it. Firewood Processor Wolverine Hud-Son Process Wood - YouTube

Neither of these units comes with any kind of saw so you must use any chain saw you want. I kind of like this feature as it's one less thing to go hay-wire. You can always switch to another saw if one craps out. Not so easy if the saw were integrated into the machine.

Hope this helps.

Don <><


----------



## gulity1 (Jan 4, 2012)

Thank you for posting the videos I was more interested in his specific setup Thanks at any rate Have some Rep


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Jan 5, 2012)

mtfallsmikey said:


> Not sure of the model, but a buddy just picked up a new Wallenstien splitter...worked fabulous on some slippery elm, construction is excellent.



hard to believe this thread is this old....my bud's Wallenstien is still going strong, absolutly no problems.


----------



## jimmyrup (Jan 5, 2012)

Jrider 
Big stuff that needs multiple splits will probably take 2 hours for a cord but 1 thing I didnt mention in my last thread was that all the work is done at waist level so there is minimal bending over (only to attatch the winch line to the logs) you dont have any of the picking up 1/2 blocks after they have gone thru the wedge I have ran this machine for 6-7 hours without any back pain whereas 2-3 hours on my conventionental splitter had me soaking in the hot tub afterwards. right now one of my biggest problems is all the debris goes onto the conveyor and up onto the pile making the wood real dirty.And the other is loading, even though I have a 31 HP Kubota with a 1500 Lb. lift I cannot come up with a real effecient method for loading up when I have a delivery to make any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jrider (Jan 5, 2012)

jimmyrup said:


> Jrider
> Big stuff that needs multiple splits will probably take 2 hours for a cord but 1 thing I didnt mention in my last thread was that all the work is done at waist level so there is minimal bending over (only to attatch the winch line to the logs) you dont have any of the picking up 1/2 blocks after they have gone thru the wedge I have ran this machine for 6-7 hours without any back pain whereas 2-3 hours on my conventionental splitter had me soaking in the hot tub afterwards. right now one of my biggest problems is all the debris goes onto the conveyor and up onto the pile making the wood real dirty.And the other is loading, even though I have a 31 HP Kubota with a 1500 Lb. lift I cannot come up with a real effecient method for loading up when I have a delivery to make any help would be greatly appreciated.



No suggestions on loading...I just do it all by hand. I usually sell 60-70 cords a year. Truck holds 2 full cords - takes me 40 minutes to load by myself...don't really like loading 2 at a time but I like the money when I hit the button to dump it.


----------



## rarefish383 (Jan 5, 2012)

I like the design, nice and simple, but for $9,000, I think I'd take a look at the Tempest, Joe.

Tempest EF-4 Wood Splitter - YouTube


----------



## jimmyrup (Jan 5, 2012)

Rarefish
Yea the Tempest is cool and _ really like the fact that it splits both ways but you still have all the bending over to put the smaller blocks on the table and cuttting up the individual pieces and all the handling of the pieces whereas with the 830 you bring in the logs winch them into the throat make a cut, split and they go up the conveyor, no handling and minimal bending over , I guess if your in your 20's the bending over part dont matter but @ 55 I'm looking to do things with the least amount of physical labor and I know theres gonna to be someone out there thats gonna say if you dont want labor whadda you doin in the wood biz? but I just love bein out there in the cold on a winter day its an amazin cure for cabin fever.


Did someone out there say they load 2 cords in 40 minutes by hand? I am assuming you are talking about 2 face cords.

I am working on gettin some pics up as soon as I can figure out how_


----------



## jrider (Jan 5, 2012)

jimmyrup said:


> Rarefish
> Yea the Tempest is cool and _ really like the fact that it splits both ways but you still have all the bending over to put the smaller blocks on the table and cuttting up the individual pieces and all the handling of the pieces whereas with the 830 you bring in the logs winch them into the throat make a cut, split and they go up the conveyor, no handling and minimal bending over , I guess if your in your 20's the bending over part dont matter but @ 55 I'm looking to do things with the least amount of physical labor and I know theres gonna to be someone out there thats gonna say if you dont want labor whadda you doin in the wood biz? but I just love bein out there in the cold on a winter day its an amazin cure for cabin fever.
> 
> 
> ...


_

No face cords, real cords...but I am only 35. Have a 12' stakebody I can just throw it into. When its cold I do 1 cord in 16 minutes but can't keep that pace up for 2!_


----------



## jimmyrup (Jan 5, 2012)

*830*

Jrider 
lets see 550-600 pieces per cord x2 = 1100 pieces in 40 minutes thats an average of 27.5 pieces for 40 straight minutes. if I could load that fast I wouldnt be looking for a better way to load. do you sell alot of 2 cord loads or do you just throw off the first one and dump the 2nd when you arrive at that location? are you in the tree biz or is this a side biz like me?


----------



## jrider (Jan 6, 2012)

jimmyrup said:


> Jrider
> lets see 550-600 pieces per cord x2 = 1100 pieces in 40 minutes thats an average of 27.5 pieces for 40 straight minutes. if I could load that fast I wouldnt be looking for a better way to load. do you sell alot of 2 cord loads or do you just throw off the first one and dump the 2nd when you arrive at that location? are you in the tree biz or is this a side biz like me?



Just something I do on the side. I generally sell 60-70 full cords a year. This year I sold 62 cords from 10/15-12/11 and kept 8 for myself and my mom. I would say close to half of what I sold were 2 cord deliveries and I did some where I put 2 cords on for 2 different drop offs. You are right on the money with your count too. Before I had my dump I used my pickup truck and a truck body turned trailer to deliver. Had to stack it all in there and out of boredom, I used to count the pieces.


----------



## jimmyrup (Jan 6, 2012)

*830*

Jrider 
62 cords as a side biz that should make for a good mad money account. whadda ya have 4 help? I take it yer usin a regular splitter n I hope ya got a young farm boy doin most of the bull work where ya located? Im in Southeastern Pa. where do ya get yer wood?


----------



## jrider (Jan 7, 2012)

jimmyrup said:


> Jrider
> 62 cords as a side biz that should make for a good mad money account. whadda ya have 4 help? I take it yer usin a regular splitter n I hope ya got a young farm boy doin most of the bull work where ya located? Im in Southeastern Pa. where do ya get yer wood?



I do 90% of the work on my own. I am a teacher and have the summer and breaks to work on it. I do hire highschool kids sometimes to help with the grunt work but they can't keep up. I have an Iron and Oak splitter with a 4 way wedge. I can split a cord in about an hour and 20 minutes unless its really big or knotty. I am in south Jersey - Burlington County and know a lot of the local farmers. They are always looking to cut back the trees along their fields or just clear some land. I usually can borrow their equipment and load 12-14 foot logs on their dump trucks and bring them to my mom's farm. I have a John Deere with forks on it capable of lifting logs up to about 1500 pounds. I pick up the logs, move them to where I want, hold them waist high and then cut like that. Am pretty lucky to have the hook ups and the equipment. Cut and split 70+ cords each year for the last 3 years. Only did 25-40 a year before that because I didn't have the equipment. I keep busy with it but the second it starts to feel like a job, I stop working go home and have some beers.


----------



## Mill_wannabe (Jan 8, 2012)

jimmyrup said:


> and finally it could also use a pipe rack type table like the TW so all the small crap and dirt can fall thru so it doesnt go up the elevator and onto the pile.



I just saw this video, and they have a really simple system for dealing with the debris off the conveyor. Maybe it will help you?


Rex 900 Fire Wood Processor - YouTube


----------



## jimmyrup (Jan 8, 2012)

*830*

Jrider
I like the farm connection I live in southern Chester co and there is a lot of farmland out here and I've asked a few farmers last year and did manage to get a few cords of locust/ cherry I guess I should have worked harder at approaching different farmers . Do you use a conveyor or throw every piece after its split? I've heard a lot of good things about I & O Splitters how do you like yours? I would guess a lot if you are able to do a cord in 11/2 hrs.


----------



## jimmyrup (Jan 8, 2012)

*830*

Jrider 
Thanks for the link, I will check it out I'm always looking for ways to improve my operation


----------



## jrider (Jan 8, 2012)

jimmyrup said:


> Jrider
> I like the farm connection I live in southern Chester co and there is a lot of farmland out here and I've asked a few farmers last year and did manage to get a few cords of locust/ cherry I guess I should have worked harder at approaching different farmers . Do you use a conveyor or throw every piece after its split? I've heard a lot of good things about I & O Splitters how do you like yours? I would guess a lot if you are able to do a cord in 11/2 hrs.



I grew up in the area and my family has been friends with most of them his whole life and at this point they all know I am always looking for wood. 
I would like a conveyor but haven't found one at a good enough cost to justify it. The way I see it, I am right on the edge of keeping my operation this size or bumping it up a notch or two by investing money into some more serious equipment. I am happy with what I'm doing so I figure I will stay with what I have. 
I like my I & O, have split about 275 cords with it in the 4+ years I have owned it. Had to replace one control valve and have just recently busted a few bolts that hold the 4 way in place. 

I throw the wood in piles about 8 feet high, 15-18 wide and about 100 feet long.


----------



## jimmyrup (Jan 9, 2012)

*830*

Jrider
You are very lucky to have those connections and also wise to capitilize on them. I dont know if you can wear out your elbows or shoulders but I think that might be a consideration. if you were to use a conveyor I 
dont think you'd go back. I bought an old haybale elevator that I found in the Lancaster farming paper did some mods. put an old Honda with reduction on and for less than a G I got a very useful piece of 
equipment. One benefit of your method is you dont have to deal with the dirt and small chips getting in your wood pile and I would imagine your splitter has a grate. And BTW I couldn't open that link you sent but I 
am curious to see it.


----------



## genesis5521 (Jan 9, 2012)

jimmyrup said:


> Rarefish
> Yea the Tempest is cool and _ really like the fact that it splits both ways *but you still have all the bending over to put the smaller blocks on the table and cutting up the individual pieces and all the handling of the pieces* whereas with the 830 you bring in the logs winch them into the throat make a cut, split and they go up the conveyor, no handling and minimal bending over._


_

I totally agree with ya Jimmyrup. I hear some guys claim that they can beat one of these wood processing machines with a good wood splitter like a Timberwolf. *NO WAY.* All that bucking and lifting takes time with *ANY* conventional splitter. Even if it has a log lift, ya still gotta do the bucking and transport the rounds. 

Two things to consider though.

1st: ya gotta start with logs. For me that would mean buying them. I get my wood from the Nicolet National Forest with a $20 permit. Their rules require me to not have any pieces over 4 feet long in my truck. In other words, I gotta buck the trees in the forest, and load the individual rounds in my truck.

2nd: While I sure would like to have a firewood processor, it's just not cost effective for someone like me who only makes firewood for themselves. Having said this, if I were gonna buy a new splitter for say $2500, then I'd sooner spend an extra 5 grand and get the Hudson Wolverine Model "M-10-13".

[video=youtube;2Q4T20lNXj0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Q4T20lNXj0[/video]

It works just like the Wallenstein WP830 and it's only $7345 Wolverine Firewood Processor 

I can buy hardwood logs for $85 a cord delivered. I figure it cost me $30 a cord to go out and get my own wood. And we all know how much work is involved in that. So at 66 years old, I might just spring for the Hudson Wolverine, so I can make it to 96.

Don <><





_


----------



## jrider (Jan 9, 2012)

jimmyrup said:


> Jrider
> You are very lucky to have those connections and also wise to capitilize on them. I dont know if you can wear out your elbows or shoulders but I think that might be a consideration. if you were to use a conveyor I
> dont think you'd go back. I bought an old haybale elevator that I found in the Lancaster farming paper did some mods. put an old Honda with reduction on and for less than a G I got a very useful piece of
> equipment. One benefit of your method is you dont have to deal with the dirt and small chips getting in your wood pile and I would imagine your splitter has a grate. And BTW I couldn't open that link you sent but I
> am curious to see it.



I am not the handiest guy in the world, so unless it runs and will fit my application it will probably be more aggravation than its worth to me. My firewood is very clean and have been complimented on it many times by customers. Don't know why you can't open the pic. I posted it from home and can open it on my work computer...nothing special really, just a small portion of this fall's wood pile.


----------



## jimmyrup (Jan 9, 2012)

*Wallenstein WP 830*

Jrider I sure know what your talking about with aggravation I certainly went through plenty while converting my elevator but I must say it was way worth it. If your selling 50 cords that means your throwing around 28,000 pieces a year just to put them on the pile now if you are delivering them add another 28k Im thinking those body parts gotta show some signs of wear sooner or later. What do you think is the biggest factor in your wood being so clean? I would love to get that compliment from my customers and I know that would be a huge factor in retaining customers. My mistake the att. I said I couldnt open was from another member and I didnt realize that til I hit the send button. And BTW thats a real nice looking pile


----------



## jimmyrup (Jan 9, 2012)

*Wallenstein WP 830*



Mill_wannabe said:


> I just saw this video, and they have a really simple system for dealing with the debris off the conveyor. Maybe it will help you?
> 
> 
> Rex 900 Fire Wood Processor - YouTube



Thanks Millwannabe I just checked it out and it looked simple and I love SIMPLE I am going to start by replacing my solid log table to a grate style and if that dont work then I will add a grate to the end of my conveyor


----------



## jimmyrup (Jan 9, 2012)

*Wallenstein WP 830*



genesis5521 said:


> I totally agree with ya Jimmyrup. I hear some guys claim that they can beat one of these wood processing machines with a good wood splitter like a Timberwolf. *NO WAY.* All that bucking and lifting takes time with *ANY* conventional splitter. Even if it has a log lift, ya still gotta do the bucking and transport the rounds.
> 
> Two things to consider though.
> 
> ...



Genesis I hope you make it to 96 and have lots of fun along the way! If you get the wolverine or a similar processor you will not want to stop running it the machine really makes splitting fun . Just look at how much you might save if you dont have to get a back operation if you look at it that way the processor is free


----------



## jrider (Jan 9, 2012)

jimmyrup said:


> Jrider I sure know what your talking about with aggravation I certainly went through plenty while converting my elevator but I must say it was way worth it. If your selling 50 cords that means your throwing around 28,000 pieces a year just to put them on the pile now if you are delivering them add another 28k Im thinking those body parts gotta show some signs of wear sooner or later. What do you think is the biggest factor in your wood being so clean? I would love to get that compliment from my customers and I know that would be a huge factor in retaining customers. My mistake the att. I said I couldnt open was from another member and I didnt realize that til I hit the send button. And BTW thats a real nice looking pile



Its clean basically because it is handled by hand from splitter to the pile and then from the pile to the truck. So far, the body is holding up but I hear you on me breaking down at some point...only 35 now don't know how long I plan on keeping up the pace. Also, logs are very rarely dragged through the dirt. I have a John Deere with forks to pick them up.


----------



## jimmyrup (Jan 9, 2012)

*Wallenstein WP 830*



jrider said:


> Its clean basically because it is handled by hand from splitter to the pile and then from the pile to the truck. So far, the body is holding up but I hear you on me breaking down at some point...only 35 now don't know how long I plan on keeping up the pace. Also, logs are very rarely dragged through the dirt. I have a John Deere with forks to pick them up.



Jrider Yea I have a Kubota L3130 4wd with 1500 Lb. lift and grapple (Great attatchment) I think alot of the dirt /debris comes from dead wood and sometimes logs will rot inside and when split that stuff makes its way onto the pile then when it rains all that stuff sticks to the wood 
I gather from one of your earlier posts that you sold out back in Dec. How do you advertise and what percent is repeat customers. and how much do you spend on truck tags and Insurance?


----------



## jrider (Jan 9, 2012)

jimmyrup said:


> Jrider Yea I have a Kubota L3130 4wd with 1500 Lb. lift and grapple (Great attatchment) I think alot of the dirt /debris comes from dead wood and sometimes logs will rot inside and when split that stuff makes its way onto the pile then when it rains all that stuff sticks to the wood
> I gather from one of your earlier posts that you sold out back in Dec. How do you advertise and what percent is repeat customers. and how much do you spend on truck tags and Insurance?



5-6 years ago I sold a lot of wood through Craigslist, now I barely have to advertise as I have kept a lot of those customers. People started calling in late August but I pushed those deliveries back to mid Oct....don't know why, I just don't like to deliver that early. Maybe because I'm loading by hand and its still too damn warm?? Got my 
12' stakebody off Craigslist for $4500 and had to fix one busted motor mount (when I say fix, I mean pay my friend to do it) Cost me $350. I have it listed as a farm vehicle so tags and insurance are minimal...covered by the first 2-2.5 cords of wood I deliver each year.


----------



## jimmyrup (Jan 9, 2012)

*Wallenstein WP 830*

Jrider 
So Craigslist was really that effective? Are you not selling now cause all yer wood is just cut and yer stockin up for next year? Do you have any problems with mold on the bottom of yer pile


----------



## jrider (Jan 9, 2012)

jimmyrup said:


> Jrider
> So Craigslist was really that effective? Are you not selling now cause all yer wood is just cut and yer stockin up for next year? Do you have any problems with mold on the bottom of yer pile




I am all sold out of seasoned wood. I have some that is questionable as far as seasoning is going but its not going to go bad or anything and to preserve my good name in firewood I will just wait to sell it next year. I have never had an issue with mold and actually never even heard of guys having that problem until I started visiting this site. All wood sits out in a field where it gets lots of hot Jersey sun and wind. 
And yes, CL works quite well provided you aren't some hack trying to rip people off. I use a nice detailed write up about species of wood, cut length, time seasoned etc. You do get some idiots who try to get wood for next to nothing but I stand my ground and let my product do the talking. Word spreads when someone finds a seller who delivers a true cord of seasoned clean wood.


----------



## jimmyrup (Jan 9, 2012)

*830*

Jrider
I store all my wood on pallets and moved my pile to the top of the hill and it seems I have a lot less mold than last yr when the pile was at bottom of hill where there is less wind I just figured there was so much mold cause at the bottom of a 25ft diameter x 12 ft high pile there wasn't any air movement down there. You are the second person that said Craigslist worked well for them I am going to put a listing in tonite. Whadda ya gettin fer a cord these days ? I'm sellin fer $180.


----------



## jrider (Jan 9, 2012)

jimmyrup said:


> Jrider
> I store all my wood on pallets and moved my pile to the top of the hill and it seems I have a lot less mold than last yr when the pile was at bottom of hill where there is less wind I just figured there was so much mold cause at the bottom of a 25ft diameter x 12 ft high pile there wasn't any air movement down there. You are the second person that said Craigslist worked well for them I am going to put a listing in tonite. Whadda ya gettin fer a cord these days ? I'm sellin fer $180.




$180 for mixed hardwood
$200 for all oak 

Where are you located?


----------



## jimmyrup (Jan 10, 2012)

Jrider
Iam in Nottingham and I love it out here still lots of open land the greatest neighbors (I cant see any of them in the summer time) and even now the closest one is 275 yards lots of woods and Amish. I just made a nice score today one of the neighbors has several dead oak and a cherry laying probably 4-5 cords and the best thing is I dont even have to go on any roads to get the wood back to my wood lot


----------



## jimmyrup (Feb 7, 2012)

*wallenstein*



gulity1 said:


> Jimmy sounds great I would like to see some pictures if possiable. I just like to window shop its all I can afford right at the moument Thanks inadvance



Just took a bunch of pics yesterday and now I got to figure out how to post em stay tuned


----------



## jimmyrup (Feb 7, 2012)

*wallenstein*



jrider said:


> I would think that having to split the bigger stuff more than once would slow it down to the point where it really isn't cost effective. Would like to hear how fast you can process a cord of wood where say about half of it needs to be split more than once.



I did a 43' long red oak log yesterday 17" butt and 14" top diameter and it took 63 minutes . Basically every piece had to be split multiple times on the 17" end I was getting 15 to 16 pieces per block and on the 14" end around 12 pieces I figure I got around 5/8s of a cord and it would take me around 90 minutes to do a full cord as soon as I can figure out hoe I will post some pictures


----------



## jrider (Feb 7, 2012)

Glad to get the update. I would like to try to do a comparison starting with a standing tree and ending up with a split pile - just out of curiosity. Have never calculated it like that but this year I am keeping track of all time spent cutting/splitting/hauling so I will have a break down once I sell it all next season.


----------



## jimmyrup (Feb 7, 2012)

*Wallenstein WP 830*



jrider said:


> Glad to get the update. I would like to try to do a comparison starting with a standing tree and ending up with a split pile - just out of curiosity. Have never calculated it like that but this year I am keeping track of all time spent cutting/splitting/hauling so I will have a break down once I sell it all next season.



Yea now I got to figure my time out in the woods cutting the tree and then bringing it back to my wood lot then the time moving it on to the processor with tractor then the manual loading time then the delivery time when it all gets added up then factor in around 25 k for tractor and splitter Oh yea and another 5 k for dump trailer and truck payment and insurance and fuel Ill be lucky if im makin $15. an hour but one of these days Ill calculate each step so I can come up with a true cost of doing business or maybe I shouldnt cause Ill be too depressed.Nah I have too much fun doin it


----------



## jrider (Feb 7, 2012)

I am just counting all of my time involved. I would own everything I own anyway because I cut wood for my mom (2-4 cords a year) my sister (1-2 cords a year) and myself - fireplace and OWB (5-7 cords a year). 

I have always been curious as to how much I make an hour, so this year I am keeping track. I have kept track before on sites where I would only cut 10-12 cords but never full scale. And don't worry, I will share no matter how happy or depressed I am.


----------



## Pcoz88 (Oct 12, 2017)

any new reviews on wallenstein??


----------



## KiwiBro (Nov 3, 2017)

jrider said:


> And don't worry, I will share no matter how happy or depressed I am.


How'd it work out? Quite scary when I crunched similar numbers a while ago.


----------



## jrider (Nov 3, 2017)

This is 5 years old now. I still sell...


----------



## Pcoz88 (Dec 4, 2018)

bump


----------

